# HP Business Inkjet 1200 Series



## Necthor (17. Januar 2011)

Halloo,

ich brauche mal schnelle Hilfe.
Mein HP Business Inkjet 1200 Series macht schwierigkeiten.

Folgende Fehlermeldung: Der Druckkopf hat den garantierten Tintenverbrauch überschritten.

Was bedeutet das?
Das der Druckkopf in Rente geht wenn es eine bestimmte Menge Tinte durchgelassen hat?

Vielleicht weiss jemand wie ich diesen "garantierten Tintenverbrauch" resetten oder runterdrehen kann? 


Thanks schonmal 
Der der den Drucker dringend braucht.


----------



## Necthor (18. Januar 2011)

Niemand da der diesn Drucker kennt?
Es ist ein ausrangierter Firmendrucker. Den Patronenablaufdatum konnte ich überlisten aber bei diesem *garantierten Tintenverbrauch überschritten* finde ich keine Lösung.


----------



## Necthor (20. Januar 2011)

Nach langen experimentieren hab ich beschlossen den HP Business Inkjet 1200 Series entgültig zu verschrotten und einen neuen Drucker zu kaufen, vorzugsweise einen MuFu (Drucken, Scannen, Kopieren, Fax). 
Die Druckgeschwindigkeit ist nicht soo wichtig weil für den Privatgebrauch gedacht aber es sollte einigermaßen leise sein. 
Es sollte keine Einschränkungen wie *Patronenablaufdatum *oder  *garantierten Tintenverbrauch *geben*.*
Ausserdem sollte es einen 10/100 Lan-Anschluss haben. W-LAN muss nicht sein. Es darf ca. 100,- € kosten.

Überhaupt keine Ahnung habe ich vom Preisleistungsgefüge zwischen Gerät und Tintenpatronen.
Bei der Recherche ist mir aufgefallen, dass manche Hersteller wie hp die Geräte zwar günstig anbieten dafür aber die Tinte exorbitant überteuert ist. 
Auch wenn ich nicht viel Drucke sollten die Druckkosten im erträglichem Rahmen sein.

Welcher Hersteller bietet eurer Meinung nach das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss?
Viell. gibts irgendwo einen Test, hab aber nix gefunden.


@Mod
wie kann ich eine Umfrage daraus machen?


----------

